# Weiß bei Slideshow Applet nicht weiter.



## mrkite (24. Mai 2005)

Ich generiere gerade ein Slideshow Applet.

Es besteht aus 2 Teilen.

TEIL 1 - (das APPLET)

```
<APPLET CODE = "se.bysoft.sureshot.products.webeffects.applet.SlideShowApplet.class" 
     ARCHIVE = "slideshow.jar,resources.jar" WIDTH = "250" HEIGHT = "300" 
     ALT = "Your browser understands the applet tag but isn't displaying any applet.">
       <PARAM NAME="info" VALUE="Slideshow Applet - http://www.bysoft.se/sureshot/webeffects/">
    </APPLET>
```


TEIL 2 - (das config.txt-file)

```
#######################################################
#                                                      #
# Configuration template file for the Slideshow Applet #
#                                                      #
# [url]http://www.bysoft.se/sureshot/webeffects/[/url]            #
#                                                      #
########################################################

#
# The number of frames used in the transition between
# images.
#
frames=20

#
# The frame rate (ms) used in the transition between
# images.
#
frameDelay=100

#
# The time (ms) each image in the slideshow is displayed
# once the transition is finished.
#
displayTime=3000

#
# The slideshow images.
#
image0=image0.gif
image1=image1.gif
image2=image2.gif
image3=image3.gif
image4=image4.gif
image5=image5.gif
```
______________________________________________

o.k. - so weit, so gut
Ab wo ich es nicht mehr verstehe, ist folgendes. Da heißt es:

_______________________________________________

Copy 'config.txt' and the images to a temporary directory. Create a .jar archive containing the 'config.txt' and the images by running the 'jar' command. (The jar command is part of the Java SDK).

```
cd c:\tmp\slideshowtmp\
jar cf resources.jar *
```
resources.jar should now contain the configuration file and the images. 

_______________________________________________

Ich weiß nicht
a., wie created man ein .jar archive?
b., wo ändere ich das script, damit es auf MEINEN Bilderordner verweist (in dem auch das config.txt-file liegt).

bisher erscheinen immer die Test-Bilder des Applet-Anbieters...

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Ich bin Mac-User, aber das dürfte bei dem Applet wohl keine Rolle spielen.

O.


----------



## Spacerat (25. Mai 2005)

Ich glaub' das einzige was du nicht verstehst, ist Englisch  ... aber das ist keine schande.

In deinem Beitrag taucht irgendwo folgendes auf:



> Copy 'config.txt' and the images to a temporary directory. Create a .jar archive containing the 'config.txt' and the images by running the 'jar' command. (The jar command is part of the Java SDK).
> Code:
> 1    cd c:\tmp\slideshowtmp\
> 2    jar cf resources.jar *
> ...



Also:
Die "config.txt" und alle verwendeten Images (kann sein, das es JPG's oder GIF's sein müssen!) muß in ein Verzeichnis deiner Wahl kopiert werden (z.B. "C:\tmp\slideshowtmp\", KEINE WEITEREN UNTERVERZEICHNISSE!).

Die "config.txt" muß dann die Dateinamen der Images enthalten und dahingehend editiert werden (image0=Datei1.gif, usw...).

Wie uns der englische Satz oben sagt, ist der jar-Befehl bestandteil des JAVA-SDK's (oder älter JDK's). Das bedeutet, das er bei einer JRE (Java Runtime Environment, Java Laufzeit Umgebung) nicht vorhanden ist. Das bedeutet, das man sich dieses ggf. herunterladen und installieren muß. Nach erfolgreicher Installation muß ggf. der Pfad auf "%JDK_HOME%/bin" erweitert werden. Schon funktionieren die beiden Befehle in der Konsole:

```
cd c:\tmp\slideshowtmp\
jar cf resources.jar *
```

cu Spacerat

Edit: OK, ich hab' auch was nicht verstanden. Du bist Mac-User! Ich weis nicht, wie der Mac das darstellt, aber ich nehme an, "C:\Pfad\Dateiname" funzt bei dem nicht. das müsste noch angepasst werden. Letzten Endes musst du noch das existierende gegen das erstellte jar-Archiv austauschen.


----------



## mrkite (25. Mai 2005)

Also, ich weiß nicht, obs am Englisch liegt...
Ich bin tatsächlich zweisprachig aufgewachsen - deutsch/englisch.

Nevertheless...

Was ich jetzt schon mal geändert habe, ist, auf das richtige Verzeichnis zu verweisen, wo die 'config.txt' liegt.

Trotzdem erscheinen nach wie vor nicht meine Bilder, sondern die des Beispiels.

Deshalb noch zwei - dumme - Fragen eines Java-Laien:

1., Muß die Zeile...


```
cd c:\tmp\slideshowtmp\
jar cf resources.jar *
```

...am ende des config.txt scripts liegen? (Oder wo sonst?)

2., Bleibt 'cd' (in Zeile 2) stehen und beginne ich dann beim Verweis mit meinem Pfad? Oder ist 'cd' hier schon Teil des Pfads (bin eben Mac User! und kenne so etwas nicht.)

Dann heißt es ja: Create a 'jar. archive'... - Wie geht das? Das Dokument 'recources.jar' wurde ja für das script mitgeliefert, und ich wüßte nicht, wie sich dieses Dokument verändern ließe?!

O.


----------

